# Fischliste mit jeweils Gebiten



## White Jen (15. November 2006)

Hi,gibt es eine Liste,wo alle Fische aufgelistet sind ,mit deren Gebieten in denen man die fangen kann?


----------



## Horez (15. November 2006)

Fishing Buddy
zeigt dir an was du wo für fische gefangen hast aber ich glaube ne liste wo du welchen fisch fangen kannst nicht 

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/ser...shingbuddy.html


----------



## White Jen (15. November 2006)

Horez schrieb:


> Fishing Buddy
> zeigt dir an was du wo für fische gefangen hast aber ich glaube ne liste wo du welchen fisch fangen kannst nicht
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/ser...shingbuddy.html



Schade,aber trotzdem thx=)


----------



## Alondrielle (13. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls das noch mal jemand sucht: www.schneehasen.org , da stehen ganz viele Infos übers fischen etc. MfG


----------

